# interior Detail AMS short caboose



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Anybody ever added to the interior of an AMS shorty?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a few folks on this site have done just that. I'm in the process of doing it now.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Gary how are you changing in your shorty?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have taken apart the shorty caboose, you probably noticed the interior was very austere. I'm using the plans in Robert Sloan's book "A Century + Ten of D&RGW Freight Cars. I will try to duplicate #0524's interior as close as possible including adding the oil lamps over the desk. I saved a few photos from the "old" site from those who have posted their excellent work on shorty caboose interiors. E-mail me for the particulars.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I did to my AMS caboose:


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice jlyans. Do you have anymore pictures. I love the calender! How did you do that? And are those the lamps from hartford? I plan to use them aswell. I also want to make the roof removable.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, that's really nice!!! 

Ed


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. Yes the lamps are from Hartford. Those are the only photos that I have. If I get motivated I will take the roof off and photograph the interior. It is just mostly made up from pieces of scribed bass wood and bits of wire. The calendar was done with Photoshop. Feel free to use these files as they are or you can make up your own. These are too big so you will have to re-size them using photo editing or your printer software. John L.


----------

